# Needing advise on the Susquehanna river



## buckeyeBEN (Aug 19, 2014)

Evenhough I have 10 years of jet boating experience, I have only ran my jet on the allegheny north of I80. 
I'm looking for any advise on fishing/navigating the Susquehanna this fall. 

I've seen some YouTube videos of running shallows on the susky. I have to admit, those guys have bigger 00 than I've got. 

Any suggestions are appreciated!!!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363871#p363871 said:


> buckeyeBEN » Yesterday, 23:03[/url]"]Evenhough I have 10 years of jet boating experience, I have only ran my jet on the allegheny north of I80.
> I'm looking for any advise on fishing/navigating the Susquehanna this fall.
> 
> I've seen some YouTube videos of running shallows on the susky. I have to admit, those guys have bigger 00 than I've got.
> ...



Ben,

I am VERY familiar with the Susky and other eastern rivers. If you give me a general area of where you want to run, I can give you some info running. Would also be important to understand what your comfortable running depth is. 

-Chris


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 20, 2014)

Follow the dark side, it will show you the way. =D>


----------

